# Salomon Launch vs Adidas ZX 500?



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

The boot I ride most with is a Salomon Launch Boa with STR8JKT. STR8JKT is a harness inside the boot that you can tighten using a pull up lace that pushes your foot back into the heel pocket. No more heel lift.

It's a medium flex boot and pretty light. Very comfortable. It feels almost like wearing regular boots.


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

snowman55 said:


> The boot I ride most with is a Salomon Launch Boa with STR8JKT. STR8JKT is a harness inside the boot that you can tighten using a pull up lace that pushes your foot back into the heel pocket. No more heel lift.
> 
> It's a medium flex boot and pretty light. Very comfortable. It feels almost like wearing regular boots.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah I saw the boa version too, but I heard the boa would be easily getting loose during the day... never had any boa boots before so dont know if its true or not


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Kyler said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah I saw the boa version too, but I heard the boa would be easily getting loose during the day... never had any boa boots before so dont know if its true or not


I have 3 boots with Boa (Salomon and DC), and I've never had issues with them getting loose. 

I haven't had any issues but some have had issues with dual BOA boots with certain binding high backs. Depending on the shape of the high back, it rubs against the second BOA dial on the side.

If you don't want BOA, I think Launch comes with speed lace version with ST8JKT but I'm not positive.


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

snowman55 said:


> I have 3 boots with Boa (Salomon and DC), and I've never had issues with them getting loose.
> 
> I haven't had any issues but some have had issues with dual BOA boots with certain binding high backs. Depending on the shape of the high back, it rubs against the second BOA dial on the side.
> 
> If you don't want BOA, I think Launch comes with speed lace version with ST8JKT but I'm not positive.


Cool. I'll check then. Thanks for the info.


----------

